# Potassium test kit



## xlingad (May 26, 2010)

Do you guys use potassium test kits? If so, which test kit?


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

I don't test levels but will dose for 15ppm if it's on the skip week for the water change.


----------



## proaudio55 (Oct 20, 2011)

Yep, I'm interested in a test kit too. 
I just put a "swig" of flourish Potassium in ever few weeks; I'm dossing blindly . . . and my water is extremely hard so EI isn't really a viable option.


----------



## xlingad (May 26, 2010)

Well if no one knows any test kits for potassium, what would happen if you overdose potassium?


----------



## xlingad (May 26, 2010)

Anyone?


----------



## Dini (Jan 5, 2012)

I use a Lamotte kit. The kit is/can be pricy. The kit number is Potassium 3138. I usually get mine (In Canada) at Dynamic Aqua-Supply. Link below.....but they don't seem to have it listed any more when I just checked a second ago. But the second link is to a Lamottes site and you maybe able to find a distributor there close to your area.

http://www.dynamicaqua.com/waterquality.html#lamottebot

http://www.sword-scientific.com/products.php?id=64

http://www.lamotte.com/component/option,com_pages/page,60/#potassium

For this one above scroll down until you see it.....they are in alphabetical order.
*
*


----------



## xlingad (May 26, 2010)

Thank you dini! You know what sucks tho? I got tired of waiting and had a fish store order me a K test kit. They got me one and told me it can work for freshwater. I ended up buying it cuz he ordered it just for me. Its the redsea K test kit but from what im seeing on the box, its only saltwater and reads ranges from 150-330ppm. So i think i have the wrong one. But let me know what you guys think about that kit from redsea. I think i should sell it tho.


----------



## Dini (Jan 5, 2012)

xlingad said:


> Thank you dini! You know what sucks tho? I got tired of waiting and had a fish store order me a K test kit. They got me one and told me it can work for freshwater. I ended up buying it cuz he ordered it just for me. Its the redsea K test kit but from what im seeing on the box, its only saltwater and reads ranges from 150-330ppm. So i think i have the wrong one. But let me know what you guys think about that kit from redsea. I think i should sell it tho.


I've never had one of those...but from looking around you are correct it appears it is for salt water....I didn't see a fresh water one made by them. If it is no good to you.....yea sell it and get the Lamottes one...you won't be disappointed...they make nice kits...pricy...but nice.


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

suggested levels I've read are around 14-15ppm Potassium, so the value of a 150-330ppm kit?


----------



## Aftica (Nov 26, 2003)

wkndracer said:


> suggested levels I've read are around 14-15ppm Potassium, so the value of a 150-330ppm kit?


Correct..... sell.


----------



## fresh.salty (Jul 2, 2010)

Salifert will be releasing a K test for SW in the coming weeks. In a brief conversation with them I was told it will not be accurate in SW. Good news is they will be releasing one for FW soon.


> It will not be accurate enough for the typical concentration range in say planted freshwater tanks.
> 
> However, there will be another version for such tanks and available in the USA in about 5 weeks.
> 
> Cheers


----------

